# Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf



## Forellenseeking (4. Januar 2016)

Hoffe bin richtigen Forum ansonsten bitte verschieben:

Also ich habe vor ein paar Monaten eine Ms-Range Pro Feeder 5000 gebraucht gekauft(zum glück nicht für Unmengen). Jetzt habe ich bemerkt das die Schnur nicht richtig aufspult beim einholen. Oben und unten sind Jeweils 3-5mm Platz. Dem entsprechend viele Perrücken haben sich bereits gezeigt. Was soll ich machen? Umtausch ist nicht und es sind auch scheinbar alle Plättchen unter der Spule so wie es sein sollte. Hoffe mir kann jmd helfen.:c

Lg Jonas|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Wieder mal ein Angler auf ein tolles gebraucht Schnäppchen reingefallen. Ich hab das Gefühl, das bei gebrauchtem Angelgerät die Chance betrogen zu werden weitaus größer ist, als beim übelsten Gebrauchtwagenhändler in der Umgebung.


----------



## Wollebre (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

das unterschreibe ich blind!


----------



## Forellenseeking (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Ja das fürchte ich auch. Kann man aber wohl nix ändern. Gibts da keine Möglichkeit das zu korrigieren?


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Hm, hast Du mal nen Foto, kann mir gerade nur schwer vorstellen, dass da nen Defekt vorliegt - habe jetzt eher die Vermutung, dass das "hausgemacht" ist.|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## Forellenseeking (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Habe leider im Moment leider nur ein Foto mit der dicken Unterfütterungsschnur, da mir das mit dem Geflecht zu heikel war. Hoffe das du da was erkennen kannst. In den Ansätzen kann man das denke ich mal erkennen. Das sieht zwar nicht ganz so dramatisch aus aber mit dem Geflecht bekomm ich doch ordentliche Perrücken#c


----------



## Forellenseeking (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## donak (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*



Forellenseeking schrieb:


> Keiner ne Idee?



Der Schrift auf der Rolle zu urteilen, ist diese auch schon betagt und hat einiges hinter sich, vielleicht ist das die Ursache?


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Hatte das Problem auch. Bei "teueren" rollen lagen einige kunststoffscheiben dabei. Diese sollen je nach schnurstarke unter die spule. So hat sich die füllung der spule verändert


----------



## jkc (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Hi, ich hatte die Tage schon mal eine Antwort geschrieben, aber scheinbar nicht auf "Antworten" geklickt.

Ich sehe da nicht wirklich ein Anzeichen für einen technischen Defekt, für mich läuft das unter nem schlechten Wickelbild was manche Rollen ab Werk mitbringen. Ich denke nicht, dass sich daran etwas ändern lässt, wobei es auf dem Bild so wirkt als wäre "nur" unten zu wenig, was nen Versuch mit ner U-Scheibe lohnenswert machen kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Besser kein Metall. Die meiner rolle beigefügten Scheiben waren aus kunststoff.
Welcher Kunststoff weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht teflon.


----------



## Forellenseeking (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Alssooo die letzten Tage waren stressig und ich hab ehrlich gesagt vergessen euch zu antworten. Das mit den Unterlegscheiben habe ich probiert allerdings wurde dadurch der abstand oben und unten nur deutlich vergrößert. Einen anderen Effekt konnte ich nicht feststellen leider. 
Schade. Wird wohl überwiegend erstmal n Ersatzteillieferant...


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Problem mit der Rolle-Schnur spult nicht vernünftig auf*

Hy
Ich möchte Dir nicht nicht schulmeistern. Meiner Meinung nach ist zuviel Schnur auf der Rolle. Daher die Perücken. Reduzier die Füllmenge auf der Rolle und es wird besser gehen. Achte auch wenn Du Backing unterspulst dass die nicht gefüllten Bereiche auf der Spule per Handaufwicklung gefüllt werden. Damit die Hauptschnur gleichmäßig aufgespult werden kann. Und wichtig ist nicht zuviel zu voll machen!! OK
Lg
Rudi


----------

